# A push start for my little wagon



## TobiasV (Mar 30, 2013)

Good morning and Amazing Forums!

Looking to get my site and social page going... 

A push start please  Facebook needs 30 like to get going.

Link on my Site:

Creatography Labs - Look + Listen + Live 

Thnx for the support!


----------



## TobiasV (Mar 30, 2013)

Some shot from my site


----------



## TobiasV (Mar 31, 2013)

Hallo  
Asked so nicely for a few Facebook likes just to get my page going...

114 views and nothing? 

So sad ;(


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 31, 2013)

Believe it or not, Tobias.
Coming to a new site and giving us a link to what you say is a personal page and turns out to be a business is not going to be popular.


----------



## TobiasV (Mar 31, 2013)

Moderator? 

This is a personal page I am trying to turn in to a businesses. 

At this stage I don't even own a real SLR, and can't afford one.

So the only thing I am trying to do is to sell some prints to be able to own a real Camera in the end.

If that is a crime... Then I will leave this forum... just thought this would be a place that supports fellow photographers


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 31, 2013)

Bull patties


----------



## TobiasV (Mar 31, 2013)

Bull Panties that I can do better with a BlackBerry phone and a little light room than the forum trolls and their fancy SLR'S. 

LOL on you! 

Imagine what I could do with an SLR


----------



## SCraig (Mar 31, 2013)

About once a week someone will come along asking for us to donate to their purchase of a camera or to buy something from their web site so they can purchase a camera or "Like" their Facebook page so people will think they are better than they are.  You joined this month, have 13 posts (5 in this topic), and there is nothing on this topic to indicate that you are any different from the others.

We also get a bunch each week who have just gotten their first camera and are convinced they are professionals.  Again, why would we think you are any different?  We don't support people professionally simply because they join this forum and ask for a handout, we support them because their photographic abilities have earned that help.

Perhaps we have all become jaded by the people who expect us to fund their photography hobby, perhaps we are all just jerks.  Either way, I'd strongly recommend getting to know a group of people before you start asking them for help like this.  We will support you in your photographic efforts, but we aren't going to pay for it nor are we going to recommend you as a professional until we feel that you are.  Show us what you can do.  More than a bunch of pigeons flapping around a shot that is distinctly leaning to to the right.

Ask for help making your photographs better and you'll get it.  Ask for help to buy a camera and you won't.  It's pretty simple.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 31, 2013)

TobiasV said:


> Bull Panties that I can do better with a BlackBerry phone and a little light room than the forum trolls and their fancy SLR'S.
> 
> LOL on you!
> *
> Imagine what I could do with an SLR*



Sell it for a profit?  Use it as a weapon? Gut it, turn it upside down and use it as a flower pot?

Seriously:
Relax; don't get so defensive--you'll only p.o. the very people you seem to want help from.

If you want to share a link to your website or FB page, nothing wrong with that, and you've even chosen the right forum section to do that. Kudos to you; many new posters don't seem to quite get the hang of that.

Just be aware that your original post sounds very much like you've only come here to drum up "likes" and accolades for your work. You're just not likely to get that here. It smacks of advertising, and unless you're a sponsoring member, it's not allowed.  We tend to especially frown on it when someone comes on and starts promoting their "business" (or whatever you want to call it, but if you're selling photos for profit, I call it a business) without first at least attempting to involve themselves in the "community."

What you CAN get here, if you want it, is a lot of great advice and help to *improve* your photography skills. If you're willing to hear honest, objective opinions about your work and you can be open-minded enough to take advice, you'll find your skills can improve dramatically in a short time.  Post a photo or two in one of the C&C threads and see how you're really doing.

If you're just here for pats on the back and to gain a big Fan following...yeah, it's probably not going to end that well for you.
If you choose to stay and contribute and grow along with us--Welcome to the party!
If you want to just hurl insults and sulk and stalk off--well, watch that doorknob on the way out.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 31, 2013)

Bull Panties? :scratch: Now there's a vision


----------



## TobiasV (Mar 31, 2013)

I am happy to be part of a forum where I can learn and share..

Not where "Traveller" trols with off comments or Rick calls people's photos lies.

Mr SCraig you sound like a wise man and thank you for your insight. 

This is the business or personal section...

So I am trying to turn my old personal blog in to a venture... and hope to one day own a Mark III

But on merit alone. 

So yes, I am trying to start a business, and need 26 likes to get my social network side going. 

No harm, no fowl just 30 sec of your time. I would have done the same for anyone.. that is why you seek out people who understand...

Now all is said and done. 

Delete me, remove me, ignore me... but I don't go around calling people's posts lies without all the facts


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2013)

FWIW - Copyright. 1 word. Copyright is the body of laws that relate to ownership of intellectual property rights. Copyright - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Copywrite is about writing copy (text) for advertising, marketing, or promotion. Copywriting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TobiasV (Mar 31, 2013)

Good day... 216 views... wow  

This is the Personal or business section... Could 26 people please like my Facebook page ( purely for business) so I can get it off the ground?

Will do the same for anyone trying to start up their sites. 

It is linked from my website.

And Thnx KmH  I am second language English and so is my Web design friend. 

Fixed


----------



## TobiasV (Apr 4, 2013)

And so it goes.... 3 away from 300 views... in the business and personal section....

Still looking for 26 people to go... I like this facebook page.... bla... now I can get on with my life... at least this guy can get his Facebook Page officially started...?

Realy? 300... and not even 10% of you could be bothered? 

Wow?


----------



## KmH (Apr 4, 2013)

No one owes you Facebook 'Likes'.

It seems the content on your Facebook isn't generating as many 'Likes' as you had hoped.

You are essentially trying to sell people the idea to 'Like' your Facebook page. 

Your salesmanship skills need some improvement. Whining and insulting people are usually not effective sales techniques, because they don't demonstrate any value to the people you are trying to sell to.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2013)

Threads like these keep it interesting.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry, I only "like" Facebook pages that I really like, not just to drive up numbers for someone who asks.


Participate more in the forum here, post up some pictures, comment on some other and then you may get some interest in helping in your cause. Until then, you are just someone asking for "likes", it's almost as bad as a robo phone call at dinner time.


----------



## TobiasV (Apr 5, 2013)

There are Robots Calling people, in your country?

That is Amazing? Are you from France or something?

Like it, don't like it... communities are also about support, encouragement and helping one another to reach a greater whole... not hole


----------

